# Mail Notifiers ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dose anyone use or know theses Mail Notifiers are any good get back to me please


1 Claws Mail

2 IncrediMail

3 Zimbra desktop


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Incredimail installs a browser hijacker according to the link below:
*This application may not be safe* 
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/933191

thunderbird hits a slighltly higher rate then Zimbra. see link:
http://email-clients.softwareinsider.com/compare/2-5/Thunderbird-vs-Zimbra-Desktop

i opted for thunderbird 45.0 download link:
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here I want a Mail Notifier which pops up in the tray when new mails comes in you know of anyones


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

depending on a persons personal needs or browser, i use firefox, hence the Gmail Notifier Plus addon. theres also the non restart version.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/fastest-notifier-for-gmail/

also, X-notifier (for Gmail,Hotmail,Yahoo,AOL ...)
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xnotifier/

others like trillian and ms outlook. more suggestions will follow.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here ok am looking for desktop mail notifier pop up you know of anyones


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

as you have win10 OS enable Mail app Notifications - Turn On or Off in Windows 10. see how in the link:

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/23382-mail-app-notifications-turn-off-windows-10-a.html


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bob-here you said use thunderbird I read where you can set alerts total option time set the value to the amount to stay up can you make it stay up til you get your mail and have the the alerts not disappear to you get your mail in thunderbird


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> bob-here you said use thunderbird I read where you can set alerts total option time set the value to the amount to stay up can you make it stay up til you get your mail and have the the alerts not disappear to you get your mail in thunderbird


on win10 its not something i've needed and doubt it would be enabled. on win7 at the moment and used to lenghten the period of time the alert was shown, using:

Menu Bar select> *Tools-Options-Advanced-General* > Click* Config Editor* > Promise to be careful Enter this into the search filed * alerts.totalOpenTime* change the time value. I raised mine up to 5000


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bob-here am a disabled person not technical let me take one question at a time you think thunderbird is good notifier for me


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> bob-here am a disabled person not technical let me take one question at a time you think thunderbird is good notifier for me


 i find its an improvement on outlook and it meets my own needs. its worked well.

any later inquiries see this page:
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...ages-passwords-account-information-etc-stored

also, for the download and tips, etc.
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/products/thunderbird


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here ok am looking for desktop mail notifier pop up when new mail comes in for Gmail you know of any ones


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

see post 4# xnotifier

taken from the link:
*"X-notifier lite *is a Firefox add-on that lets you keep track of Gmail, Hotmail and Yahoo! email messages by letting you access multiple accounts through a compact pop-up and displaying desktop notifications. Users can customize the add-on and set a time interval for checking the emails and displaying notifications. The add-on automatically detects logged in accounts and displays the count for the total number of unread emails on the button in the toolbar. Read on past the break for details and screenshots.

With this pop-up, you can quickly switch between accounts and keep track of all your emails. The add-on will automatically detect logged in accounts from your browser and will display them in the pop-up. With this pop-up, you can quickly switch between accounts and keep track of all your emails."


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here, I want a desktop Notifier for Gmail if you know of any ones


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

its possible our replies have crossed during posting. 

one option is, X-notifier: receive desktop notifications for gmail, hotmail & yahoo!


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, you said

one option is, X-notifier: receive desktop notifications for gmail, hotmail & yahoo


Where dose X-notifier: receive desktop notifications in your tray desktop or browser ?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, you said
> 
> one option is, X-notifier: receive desktop notifications for gmail, hotmail & yahoo
> 
> Where dose X-notifier: receive desktop notifications in your tray desktop or browser ?


as shown in the image:









https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/fastest-notifier-for-gmail/

other browsers also have notifier addons for gmail. check them out at your favoured browsers website. if favoured.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here,as shown in the image:

View attachment 248310

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/fastest-notifier-for-gmail/

"bobs-here, it goes in your Firefox browser and pops up to your tray other browsers also have notifier addons for gmail. to do it this way


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here,as shown in the image:
> 
> View attachment 248310
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/fastest-notifier-for-gmail/


agreed, good choice. its an addon i have installed in firefox and is also listed, top of post 4#.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, I installed the add-on it did not pop up to the tray any others which do pop up


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, I installed the add-on it did not pop up to the tray any others which do pop up


on my win10 i have the email pop ups enabled. this toggle may be disabling the task. see guide to allow for popups:
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/23382-mail-app-notifications-turn-off-windows-10-a.html


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, I installed the add-on it did pop up to the tray I just got new email also can mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast and any others which do pop up to try


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, I installed the add-on it did pop up to the tray I just got new email also can mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast and any others which do pop up to try


each installed version of the addons do the same on several of my own OS's and have been used for some years.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here,
can mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast and any others which do pop up to try


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here,
> can mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast and any others which do pop up to try


as your browser is firefox. many addons are available. Gmail Notifier can be installed. between both email notifier addons, a choice can be made as to timing of email popups :
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-notifier-restartless/


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here this add-on you can set the preference to do mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast and any others which do pop up to try
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-notifier-restartless/[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-notifier-restartless/


i'd go for Gmail Notifier (restartless) and install it into firefox. the same method as the xnotifier addon. either addon, given time will reveal the stable performance, ive had.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, am trying Gmail Notifier (restartless)


can you set the preference is their a setting to do mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast stay up til you get mail come in


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, am trying Gmail Notifier (restartless)
> 
> can you set the preference is their a setting to do mail pop up stay up for many seconeds and not disapper so fast stay up til you get mail come in


Yes.

to change addon's settings... go to *Firefox* -> *add-ons* -> *Gmail notifier* -> *Options*. once you have reached the settings menu the timings for displaying pop alerts can be increased or decreased. see uploaded image.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="bobs-here, I do not see options this is a screenshot of mine

to change addon's settings... go to *Firefox* -> *add-ons* -> *Gmail notifier* -> *Options*. once you have reached the settings menu the timings for displaying pop alerts can be increased or decreased. see


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> = "bobs here, I do not see options this is a screen shot of mine


thanks ... seen attached.

look to top right of firefox and right click envelope

select options as shown








change timing for display settings to any length, as shown


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here,I went to add-on I do not see options I wonder if I messed up and did not install the right Gmail Notifier and can I send you another screenshot


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here,I went to add-on I do not see options I wonder if I messed up and did not install the right Gmail Notifier and can I send you another screenshot


send/post as many as you like.

firefox browser installs the addon gmail notifier, (posted 24#/25#). once installed follow the thumbnails as shown earlier post 30#


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, addon gmail can you show me where it is please


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, addon gmail can you show me where it is please


its installed in 5th place ok

now look up to the top right corner of your browser for the small envelope as shown and follow the thumbnails as shown in 30# to extend the display times to your length you desire in settings.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

="bobs-here, ]its installed
the top right corner of my browser for the small arrows here


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

im back

right click on the, gmail notifier envelope far right of the screenshot posted 33#>select options. this will bring up the configuration page to make the changes for the display times. see images in post 30#


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here, I found it can you show me your settings and I will tell you questions I have for Gmail Notifier


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> bobs-here, I found it can you show me your settings and I will tell you questions I have for Gmail Notifier


yes, its here..


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, you use Gmail Notifer any other email notifiers desktop like thunderbird


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, you use Gmail Notifer any other email notifiers desktop like thunderbird


have done. version 45 is available.

what amount of time display did you decide upon in gmail notifier


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

bobs-here you use version 45 of thunderbird you two email notifiers thunderbird and Gmail notifier

what amount of time display did you decide upon in gmail notifier one you gave me


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> bobs-here you use version 45 of thunderbird you two email notifiers thunderbird and Gmail notifier
> 
> what amount of time display did you decide upon in gmail notifier one you gave me


email notifiers on different machines and OS's

good to know the time display of gmail notifier alerts is sufficient/ideal.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, I have thunderbid on mine never new it has pop up notifier I really have it for isp I use webmail can thunderbird do webmail to


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sportman12 said:


> "bobs-here, I have thunderbid on mine never new it has pop up notifier I really have it for isp I use webmail can thunderbird do webmail to


It does not support webmail.

if you want to use webmail with thunderbird you normally need to use an add-on that emulates a POP server imo.

maybe since then its changed with the latest update of thunderbird.

as for webmail an extension exists but its not something ive ventured.

still its good to know your sorted with gmail


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bobs-here, you have been so kind with me hope am not taking up your time am not technical I really have been trying email notifiers to use webmail can I ask your opinion on a few


----------

